

Ask YC: How do I message another user? - whalliburton

Why no private messaging? I always seem to have to play internet sleuth, just so send a simple private 'email me lets talk privately about ...'
======
vaksel
if someone wants to be contacted they'll leave their email address in the
profile.

Otherwise the reddit guys and other high profile guys who post on here would
get constant emails from people with great ideas which they just know, will
make them MILLIONS!

~~~
stcredzero
That's what this site is for:

<http://www.halfbakery.com/>

------
dkokelley
I half agree.

It can be frustrating trying to contact someone privately on here without an
email account listed, but I understand that (the more recognized) people here
might not want to have their emails open for the unwashed masses, but a PM
system would work around that, but the people here are smart enough that they
could create and post an unused secondary email address, but users can always
comment asking for contact info or submitting theirs...

...it basically goes in these logic circles forever. I'm fine with leaving it
the way it is (save a few modifications to the profile screen so that the
users know email addresses aren't publicized), that way, if someone does
contact me, I'll know that they know their way around Google and the rest of
the internet, and that pre-qualifies them :)

------
zacharye
If a user doesn't post an email addy in his/her profile then it might mean
he/she doesn't want to be contacted.

That said, it would be nice to have a note on the profile page indicating that
addresses in the email field are not displayed publicly.

~~~
staunch
I choose not to put my email address in my profile, but I would be happy to
get reddit-style private messages here.

